# OBS Studio 25.0.8 (PPA)- ubuntu 20.04 - NVIDIA Driver Version: 450.66 - Failed to open NVENC codec: Generic error in an external libr



## fvaladares (Sep 22, 2020)

Hello, I am a Brazilian professor, and I'm using the OBS Studio to record and broadcast my lectures. But, now, I can't use my NVIDIA card to render the video, and I receive the message below.

I tried a lot of things without success.

I use the ffmpeg from the ubuntu sources, as request in the wiki install section, and the official PPA.

Log: LOG








===============================================================================================
*The log error: *
info: ---------------------------------
info: [NVENC encoder: 'recording_h264'] settings:
        rate_control: CBR
        bitrate:      2500
        cqp:          0
        keyint:       250
        preset:       hq
        profile:      high
        width:        1280
        height:       720
        2-pass:       false
        b-frames:     2
        GPU:          0

[h264_nvenc @ 0x56452cd2f080] OpenEncodeSessionEx failed: unsupported device (2)
[h264_nvenc @ 0x56452cd2f080] No NVENC capable devices found
warning: [NVENC encoder: 'recording_h264'] Failed to open NVENC codec: Generic error in an external library


===============================================================================================
*sudo ffmpeg -encoders 2>/dev/null |grep nvenc*
 V..... h264_nvenc           NVIDIA NVENC H.264 encoder (codec h264)
 V..... nvenc                NVIDIA NVENC H.264 encoder (codec h264)
 V..... nvenc_h264           NVIDIA NVENC H.264 encoder (codec h264)
 V..... nvenc_hevc           NVIDIA NVENC hevc encoder (codec hevc)
 V..... hevc_nvenc           NVIDIA NVENC hevc encoder (codec hevc)
===============================================================================================




===============================================================================================
*It works when I choose the FFMPEG VAAPI with CQP RAte Control

Video card: GeForce MX150 (GPU 0) *


----------



## Tuna (Sep 22, 2020)

09:58:00.512: Loading up OpenGL on adapter NVIDIA Corporation GeForce MX150/PCIe/SSE2

According to https://developer.nvidia.com/video-encode-decode-gpu-support-matrix The GeForce MX150 has no NVENC chip installed:


GeForce MX150 > MX250PascalGP108M1000NONONONONONONONO


----------



## fvaladares (Sep 22, 2020)

Oh, that's bad. :(

Thanks for your answer.


----------

